# Puppy Barking



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Can I bump this up a bit? My Paige is becoming a barker now that she's nearing a year old. It's become a game to her. 

I do know that at one point, I managed to teach my sheltie (named Chatter - you figure it out lol) to bark on command and then to whisper. THat got the barking under better control. Is that the best way to go about it?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine really started barking when they hit adolescence - it was as if they woke up one morning knowing it was now their job to warn about anything unusual, and they barked at EVERYTHING, from a twig falling outside, to next door's heating coming on! It has got better, thank heavens.

I think with a small puppy ignoring is probably the best way, although if she is pushing your husband into giving her a wonderful reaction you may need a short time out as well (difficult, as she will undoubtedly bark to be let back in with you!). When my littlies were that age, most barking was down to excitement or frustration or both - bit like children getting over excited and screaming. Lots of impulse control games - very short Waits, Leave it, etc, etc helped a lot - it was a bit tricky to judge how long to ask them to wait before frustration set in and the barking started, but once we found the balance they learned very quickly. Settle down is a good one to teach, as well - best way is simply to praise and reward her whenever you see her relaxed and quiet, and then introduce the word when she has begun to get the idea. The Crate Games DVD has got rave reviews, too.

I found Turid Rugaas little book "Barking: the sound of a language" really helped me to understand the diferent reasons for my dogs barking, and how to reduce it. I realised how much of what I have done in the past has actually encouraged more barking - joining in with escalating shouts of "Will you PLEASE shut up!" just convinces the dog that there really is something to make a fuss about - even the humans are barking!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know what started Paige's barking but unfortunatly, once she found her voice there was no stopping her. 

The neighbor's dog has taken to coming into my yard and fence-fighting with my GSD who is highly dog-reactive. That gets EVERYBODY going. Then, my daughter's frustration gets bad and she yells, then I get annoyed with her, and so on and so on......

I really hate having to go back to tethering again, but I am thinking I have no choice. WHen will people understand that living in the country does not give them the right to allow their dogs to harass their neighbors? I don't understand how I can have multiple dogs and keep them on my property but folks with one or two just don't even seem to try. And then the neigbors on the other side with yet another litter of free-range mutts......

Sorry, I guess I should quit ranting - I'm preaching to the choir.


----------

